# 3TB ext. WD Festplatte wird nur mit 746 GB angezeigt



## relgeitz (13. September 2014)

Hallo, 

ich habe das Problem eine 3TB WD ext. Festplatte nur mehr als 746 GB groß angezeigt - das Problem tritt auf, seit ich die Platte einem Freund geliehen hatte. Bei ihm funktioniert sie jedoch ohne Probleme. Ich habe bereits alle Treiber aktualisiert, Chipset, Bios/UEFI, SATA/AHCI etc. - ohne Erfolg. Die Platte ist GPT und über USB 2.0 verbunden, ca. 2 Jahre alt, die getesteten Systeme zwischen 3 Jahren und 2 Wochen. 

Ich habe natürlich schon alles möglich probiert, was ich via Google oder hier im Forum gefunden habe: 

Formatieren (es waren keine wichtigen Daten darauf) 
Treiber aktualisieren 
SATA Treiber unter Windows deinstallieren und wieder installieren
Bios/UEFI Update

Getestet habe ich unter Windows 8.1, Ubuntu und Mac OS X - Bisher immer nur extern, da ich die Platte ja auch extern verwenden möchte. 
Die Platte wird auch in CrystialDiskInfo ohne Probleme als 3TB Platte erkannt - siehe Screenshot. 

Ich verwende die gleiche Bauart in 2TB und 3TB noch in einem NAS und hatte bisher keine Probleme damit. 

Ich hoffe, es hat hier noch jemand einen Tipp, das Einzige was ich mir jetzt noch vorstellen könnte wäre das externe Gehäuse ...


----------



## RealMadnex (13. September 2014)

Um was für ein externes Festplattengehäuse handelt es sich denn? Wurden Gehäuse und HDD separat gekauft und von dir zusammengebaut oder war das eine Fertiglösung? Wenn ersteres, wo wurde die Platte eingerichtet (als sie noch korrekt erkannt wurde)? Vor dem Einbau in das externe Festplattengehäuse oder danach? Wie war der Füllstand der Platte vor diesem Problem?


----------



## relgeitz (13. September 2014)

Das Gehäuse ist ein ca. 5 Jahre altes Sharkoon Rapid Case 3,5" Black USB2.0/eSATA. Die Platte und das Gehäuse habe ich separat gekauft, mache ich eigentlich nur so. Die Platte wurde wohl auf meinem Home Server/NAS eingerichtet - der zeigt auch nur 746 GB. Externe Festplatten richte ich immer auch extern ein. Auf der Platte sollten ca. 2 TB gewesen sein, es ist eine Offsite Backup Platte vom Home Server. 

Ich hatte das Problem vor ein paar Monaten schon mal, damals habe ich die Platte bei meinem Gaming Rechner angeschlossen und sie ging wieder ... automatisch, auf allen Systemen. Leider hatte ich das Glück dieses Mal nicht


----------



## RealMadnex (13. September 2014)

Der USB-zu-SATA-Bridge-Chip des externen Festplattengehäuses wird zu alt sein und so große Festplatten noch nicht unterstützten. Wenn du die Platte intern per SATA (oder extern per eSATA) einrichtest und dann in das externe Festplattengehäuse baust (bzw. per USB nutzt), ist scheinbar alles in Ordnung und die ganzen 3 TB an Kapazität stehen vermeintlich zur Verfügung. Das deshalb, da die Betriebssysteme bei einer bereits eingerichteten Platte nur noch die Verwaltungsdaten lesen und nicht den tatsächlich nutzbaren Speicherplatz prüfen. Werden nun Daten oberhalb der 2-TiB-Marke geschrieben findet eine Fehladressierung statt und die Daten, die eigentlich oberhalb dieser Marke landen sollten, landen nun unterhalb dieser Marke und überschreiben dort andere Daten. Geschieht das direkt an dieser Grenze, werden die Verwaltungsdaten ganz am Anfang der Platte überschrieben, wodurch sie plötzlich nicht mehr initialisiert, also völlig leer, ist und nur noch der tatsächlich nutzbare Speicherplatz (746 GiB) angezeigt wird.

Schließt du die externe Platte per eSATA an, hast du dieses Problem nicht, sofern der installierte (e)SATA/AHCI-Treiber aktuell genug ist. Ein zu alter AHCI-Treiber unterstützt so große Festplatten auch nicht und es geschieht genau das Gleiche beim Überschreiten der 2-TiB-Marke.

Du hast geschrieben, dass du die Treiber aktualisiert hast. Beim Anschluss per USB interessiert der SATA-Treiber überhaupt nicht und auch der USB-Treiber hat in der Regel kein Adressierungsproblem (das hat nur der im Gehäuse verbaute Bridge-Chip). Beim Anschluss per eSATA ist hingegen der SATA/AHCI-Treiber natürlich sehr wichtig. Hier ist auch entscheidend woher du die Treiber bezogen hast. Die Hersteller von Mainboards, Laptops oder Fertig-PCs aktualisieren die auf ihren Webseiten zum Download angebotenen Treiber für das jeweilige Produkt nur sehr sporadisch und zeitlich begrenzt. Es ist nicht selten, dass diese Treiber bereits uralt sind. Wenn du wirklich aktuelle Treiber haben möchtest, musst du auf die Webseite des jeweiligen Chip-Herstellers gehen. Der Standard-AHCI-Treiber von Windows (ab Vista) kommt übrigens mit so großen Platten problemlos zurecht. Du kannst also anstelle des proprietären AHCI-Treibers des (e)SATA-Controller-Herstellers den Standard-AHCI-Treiber von Windows verwenden (sofern der (e)SATA-Controller kompatibel zu dem ist, was bei allen AHCI-fähigen Controllern der Fall ist).

Kurz und knapp: Der USB-zu-SATA-Bridge-Chip des externen Festplattengehäuses unterstützt offenbar nur Festplatten mit maximal 2 TB Kapazität. Per eSATA sollte es hingegen keine Probleme geben, sofern der auf dem Host-System installierte AHCI-Treiber aktuell genug ist. Das gilt für jedes System, an dem die Platte per eSATA betrieben werden soll, birgt also Datenverlustgefahr an Fremd-Systemen. Besorge dir also entweder ein neueres Festplattengehäuse oder nutze nur noch den eSATA-Anschluss bei deinem jetzigen externen Festplattengehäuse.


----------



## relgeitz (13. September 2014)

Hmm... jetzt wo ich mir das so durchlese, bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob die die Platte damals aus dem Server ausgebaut und in das Gehäuse gebaut habe oder die Festplatte im externen Gehäuse initialisiert habe ... aber warum tritt das Problem plötzlich auf? 

Die Treiber beziehe ich meistens vom Hersteller. eSata wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit ist aber leider nicht sehr verbreitet - ich habe selbst gerade mal beim Server einen eSATA Anschluss. Ich werde mir wohl am Montag ein USB3.0 Gehäuse besorgen - werden 3 TB mittlerweile generell unterstützt oder muss ich da auf etwas achten?


----------



## RealMadnex (13. September 2014)

Das Problem tritt plötzlich auf, weil es erst dann zu Fehladressierungen kommt, wenn du Daten oberhalb der 2-TiB-Marke auf die Platte schreibst. Und das geschieht in der Regel erst, wenn du sie so weit mit Daten gefüllt hast.

Neuere USB3.0-Gehäuse sollten mit 3 TB Platten kein Problem haben.


----------



## relgeitz (16. September 2014)

Ich fürchte die Platte steht unter keinem guten Stern, ich hab mir zwar gestern ein USB3.0 Gehäuse bei Cyberport besorgt, das funktioniert aber offenbar nicht richtig ... das muss ich dann die Woche noch umtauschen und ein anderes probieren ...


----------



## relgeitz (24. September 2014)

So, Cyberport hat mir das Gehäuse anstandslos ausgetauscht und nach dem Einbau der Platte in das Austauschgerät scheint nun alles ohne Probleme zu funktionieren - auch jenseits der 2 TB 

Herzlichen Dank für die spitzen Hilfe!


----------

